
U.S. Taxpayers Risk $9.7 Trillion on Bailouts as Senate Votes   - gibsonf1
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=washingtonstory&sid=aGq2B3XeGKok
======
gibsonf1
I've been wondering how close the US itself is to going bankrupt? Who would
buy our treasuries? What would happen to the economy? Things seem to be
getting out of control financially.

